# Root-Server, wie seh ich was drauf ist?



## dynamx (17. April 2004)

Hallo alle,
Ich habe einen Root Server bekommen und bin mit dem Programm Putty draufconnected und würde gerne wissen, was für Befehle es gibt und wie ich sehen kann, was alles auf dem Root Server drauf ist bzw. läuft ?


greetz dimorfar


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. April 2004)

*Suche* bitte hier im Forum nach dem Stichwort *Rootserver*.

// closed


----------

